# Slayed the spanish



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Decided to fish 3 mile today. Was hoping for some reds but the Spanish were THICK. I couldn't keep them off my lines. Caught my fill and was out of the water by 12:30. Free lined shrimp caught most of them. Water was super dirty.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Looks like a hand full O fun, might oughta ease out there myself,, shrimp you say... Thanks ole carver


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I saw stuff crashing bait all around 3 mile being very jealous of anyone off today. I assume Spanish were the culprit.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Sounds like fun thanks for the report


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

What side of the 3mb?


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Smacks are one of my favorite fish to target off the beach in my yak. Good catch.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Blues & Lady fish were all over the rocks between the bridge & the POP.


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

sorry to be dumb but whats the POP?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I would guess Port of Pensacola.... but maybe he left out an O out . 
Poop would be bayou Texar.


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ahh the poop i fish that alot thanks for the info:notworthy:


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

jeff912 said:


> sorry to be dumb but whats the POP?


Port of Pcola:whistling: I was being lazy
POOP would be Bayou Texar


----------

